# Instructions For Vostok Watches



## mark_n (Jan 16, 2007)

I am about to order an automatic Vostok. How I have never owned an automatic watch before so sorry for the stupid question.

Do I have to wind the watch up if it runs out?

I am guessing it will come with instructions in Russian so does anyone know where I can find instructions in English?

Thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mark_n said:


> I am about to order an automatic Vostok. How I have never owned an automatic watch before so sorry for the stupid question.
> 
> Do I have to wind the watch up if it runs out?
> 
> ...


From Vostok`s website....



> *Instruction manual for automatic watch.*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


BTW don`t worry that the crown wobbles and appears loose when unscrewed, this is perfectly normal


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

You can't beat the "Vostok wobble" no other watch is like it









Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> You can't beat the "Vostok wobble" no other watch is like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are rather endearing


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

And very workman like.  You can bin them when they go wrong because they cost very little too.

Not that will be an issue, most get better as they get older.









Bargain, nuff said.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's a page you can print off yourself here

Vostok Instructions and Illustration

and a couple of eeby sellers link to it as well.

HTH

Mel


----------

